# Unterwasserkamera mit Stick



## dizzzi (12. Okt. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch eine kleine Unterwasserkammera mit Stick, um zum Beispiel mal Aufnahmen zu machen vom Leben unter Wasser im eigenen Teich?

Ich bin im Netzt am suchen, finde aber nichts. 

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee.

LG

Udo


----------



## Haggard (12. Okt. 2017)

Es gibt von GoPro für deren ActionCams wohl Unterwassergehäuse.


----------



## Ls650tine (12. Okt. 2017)

Hi Udo,
wir haben eine Gardena-Teleskop-Stange mit den Halterungen für die wasserdichten GoPro-Gehäuse ausgestattet. Funktioniert ganz gut.
Was auch super Filmszenen ergibt, es gibt ein Kugelgehäuse für Über/Unterwasser-Aufnahmen.

LG, Tine


----------



## fbr (12. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Udo,
"DIESE" Kamera kennst Du schon?


----------

